
How Badly Do We Want a New Java Date/Time API? - friendlytuna
http://java.dzone.com/articles/how-badly-do-we-want-new-java
======
brodd
I've given up on the native Date/Time stuff in favour for Joda Time
(<http://joda-time.sourceforge.net/>)

~~~
Torn
Joda Time is an absolute necessity for working reliably with dates and times,
especially if you're handling different timezones

~~~
ajross
I know nothing about Joda Time (though I am pretty familiar with calendrics
and am the author of YetAnotherToyGregorianCalendar routine). But I have to
argue with the premise of your statement:

You _cannot_ work reliably with dates and times, period. Even using the right
software doesn't save you from a representation that sucks. Every spring in
most places there are time values that don't exist. Every fall there are time
values that are ambiguous and happen twice. Every year a bunch of governments
change their time zone definitions and muck up a bunch of stored "future"
times.

Do your work with "time" as a numeric quantity on a number line and convert to
(never from) human-readable dates on output. If you need to parse a date,
ever, you are doommed.

~~~
ajross
Apropos:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2012/03/09/summ...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2012/03/09/summary-
of-windows-azure-service-disruption-on-feb-29th-2012.aspx)

------
programminggeek
DATE4J is a good alternative to the standard Java Date/Time lib or even Joda
Time. (<http://www.date4j.net/>)

------
djhworld
I'm pretty sure most Java developers moved to Joda Time long ago to solve this
issue. It's pretty much standard.

Well, maybe not enterprise developers (like me) who rarely get to use
"untrusted" third party libs.

~~~
bartonfink
A long time ago (2010), I was told that we couldn't use generics or
annotations because they weren't "industry standard Java." I suppose the
reality of that phrase depends heavily on the industry.

------
jrabone
<http://blog.joda.org/search?q=jsr-310> provides some interesting backstory to
the JSR-310 / Joda Time saga...

